# Happy home needed for 2 adorable cats



## b1rdys (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 2 loveable and child friendly older cats who need rehoming. 
Buddy is a ginger/white male with extra toes and Murphy is a black/white male who is young at heart. 
Both are 15 years old with up to date vaccinations cards and in good health. 

If anyone can help, we are in the Swindon area, please contact me.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Aww that's a shame you have to rehome 2 x 15 years old - you will probably find that very difficult as most people will not consider taking on older cats.

Not sure if the Cinnamon Trust could help?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

If you come over to Nick of Time - Home we may be able to get one of the rescues to help


----------

